# 6 day old rabbit is VERY badly dehydrated! Please help!



## BunnyBoxHop (May 6, 2018)

This is my rabbit's first litter. There are ten kits. I guess this one kit got pushed to the side for a feeding or two and now is super dehydrated. She is very skinny and all signs point majorly to dehydration. If you pinch any of her skin it stays up and all skin is drooping. I fear she is not going to make it. I've seen something about giving a dehydrated rabbit sugar water, but I'm not sure if that's true and if it is, then I think the baby is too young... She is 6 days old. It's to the point that I don't think the mother rabbit can do anything for it.


----------



## Alaskan (May 6, 2018)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> This is my rabbit's first litter. There are ten kits. I guess this one kit got pushed to the side for a feeding or two and now is super dehydrated. She is very skinny and all signs point majorly to dehydration. If you pinch any of her skin it stays up and all skin is drooping. I fear she is not going to make it. I've seen something about giving a dehydrated rabbit sugar water, but I'm not sure if that's true and if it is, then I think the baby is too young... She is 6 days old. It's to the point that I don't think the mother rabbit can do anything for it.


so sorry you didn't get any help! 

Is the little one still with us?

If it is... I would dropper warm sugar water into it.

But @Bunnylady actually knows this sort of stuff


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (May 7, 2018)

Alaskan said:


> so sorry you didn't get any help!
> 
> Is the little one still with us?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is. She seems to be doing so much better! She is still a little dehydrated, but nowhere near as bad off as before! So, that is very relieving.


----------



## Alaskan (May 7, 2018)

better is excellent !


----------

